# Was I not supposed to drink pomegranate juice 20 hours before a colonoscopy/endo?



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

My care/instruction sheet says I can have juice, coffee, water, broth till midnight, tonight.

I go in at 12:30PM, tomorrow for the procedure.

The care sheet says avoid green, red, and blue jello. Should I have read into that to mean

no colored juice, at all? Clearly no beet juice.... I drank about a cup of pom juice an hour ago and

stopped after it dawned on me the dye might be what they're worried about. The instruction

sheet isn't really all that clear.

Sigh.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd let them know when you go in you should have flushed most of it out if you did it before the cleanse. I don't know that the natural colors are as problematic as the artificial ones, but I really don't know.

At least some of the google says to avoid pom juice, so at least let them know before they go in.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

OK. I will. Probably should've read up on the google but figured I was the only one who did this. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## LianMcCormac (Jul 18, 2014)

Its simple you can only have clear fluids or white foods before. So only apple or pear juice.


----------

